# Sloshing Sound in Bottle Baby



## zpedersen (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

First time goat owner (super newbie) and first time poster. 

We've got a bottle baby boy who was the runt of the group. Momma had FIVE kids. The first two are super healthy, third one is our bottle baby, and the last two died within 12 hours of birth  Momma seemed to reject our bottle baby so we took over feeding him.

NOW, on to the question. I've noticed a sloshing sound after feeding him. Being the paranoid person I am I was concerned. Am I completely over reacting? Or could this be a bad sign? He's still the smallest out of the group but overall he seems in good health.

Thanks for the help guys!

I've LOVED reading all the forums and absorbing all the knowledge I can


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Bump - I've never had this, but I am sure someone can give you a good answer. Sorry you lost 2.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What are you feeding him? How much and how often? What is his weight? Is he pooping and peeing?


----------



## zpedersen (Jan 2, 2017)

Feeding him Milk Replacer (specifically for goats) 4 times a day. He eats between 2-5 oz a feeding. Last weight I have on him is 2lbs 15oz. I'll get a better weight on him later today and update.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I am wondering if all that water from the Milk Replacer is what's causing it. 
Try feeding him regular whole milk from the grocery store (warm it up on the stove - not in the microwave). And you can even put a dab of molasses in it to make it a little sweet  Or if you can get goat milk would be even better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Many times milk replacer is the problem even if it has no soy in it.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Is the sloshing immediately after feeding him or hours later? My kids always slosh right away, just because they drank a whole bottle of milk-that's totally fine. If he's sloshing hours after eating is when you need to get worried.


----------



## zpedersen (Jan 2, 2017)

I noticed it around 30 minutes after feeding and then again 2 hours after feeding. 

I'm going to pick up whole milk and give that a try today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to do 24 hours of electrolytes only if changing milk.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does he act unsteady on his feet at all? Look up floppy kid syndrome, one of the symptoms is you will hear a sloshing sound if you gently sway the kid back and forth. One of the other things to check, although I never tried this just saw a few YouTube videos is to hold the baby about 6" of the ground and drop it and if it doesn't land on its feet then it's FKS. I've only ever had 2 cases and the two things I noticed was the sloshing and the baby just kinda acting unsteady, kinda like a new born that had found its legs but not 100%


----------



## zpedersen (Jan 2, 2017)

Doesn't seem like floppy kid syndrome. He's not quite up to par with his sisters (he hasn't ever been, he's the runt) but he's still jumping and running around the yard with everyone


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree to switch to whole cows milk. Also taking a milk break before switching. at least 12 hours no milk. Feed electrolytes in place of milk...gives time for him to digest his milk. When ready to feed milk again..be sure not to over feed him...10-12% of his body weight in oz to start...do this by weighing him and multiply by 16 to get his weight in oz. then multiply by 10-12% to see how much per day he needs....divide into 4 feedings...feel his tummy after bottle, you want a flat but firm tummy, not sunken in and not too poochy...adjust the amount accordingly


best wishes


----------

